# ☼ Keitara's Art Shop ☼ NEW THREAD!!! in my siggy



## Keitara (Feb 1, 2015)

_~ Welcome ~
I hope you like my art, I'll give it my best!_








_







Spoiler: Old examples, for newer look into finished commissions






















Spoiler: Examples, for further take a look into finished commissions


















Spoiler: + other works









 for KainAronoele





for Fup10k





for Yosugay





for Pokemanz





 for Kesttang















Choose one:
1) For the lazy but rich folks: BTB. Exact price is your choice.
2) For the otaku: Write a text about your favorite anime or manga or character. 
The text should have at least 270 words.
 Tip: Write it in Microsoft Word, so that you don't have to count the words yourself.
*N E W *3) Art exchange. Please show me a reference of your skills when choosing this method.
 Don't be shy though, I'm not picky.













- When choosing payment method 1), please send me BTB during time of acceptance of your request.
  If this is not going to work out for you however, tell me and we can find a solution.
- First come, first serve. However, I may refuse a request, even if I don't think I'll ever do, but you never know...
- When you're first in the waiting list, please make sure you can keep up contact with me for questions/etc. I may have. 
  Usually I'll send you a picture of the lineart, so that if you have any complaints, I'll still be able to change it.
  If you're not available, this won't be possible!
- Don't suddenly stop logging into The Bell Tree, otherwise please provide me your e-mail adress. I won't use it for weird purposes, I     promise.
- If you're not satisfied with something, definitely tell me. Hearing no response from you is a stupid feeling :c
- Whatever thought you may have, tell me. I'll consider it all, your feedback and interest is my pleasure.
- Please use order form at the end of the thread.
- You can ask me for a notification if I'm going to open my shop for a free slot, just ask. I won't take reservations though.













 I'm not a pro. I can fail with drawing the easiest things. So be careful what you wish for... 
Some basic advice: Don't ask for animals/villagers, difficult poses.
If you don't name any requests, I'll draw your character like I want. (I prefer this option DX)













Usually one weekend for one commission but varies.













1. Dark Onyx
2. amilee (this slot will have delay due other work progessions)













Character reference (picture / description):
Personality/Traits (for poses, expression, etc.):
Special requests:
Payment (BTB / text / art exchange):
Background (yes / no):
Art Option (1 / 2):
Shading (soft cell-shading / blending):







T H A N K S!
_​


----------



## kesttang (Feb 1, 2015)

Character reference (picture or description): http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
Special requests (please read information above): Do whatever you like
Payment (TBT or text): I'll pay 300 BTB.
Background (please read information above): None


----------



## Keitara (Feb 1, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Character reference (picture or description): http://imgur.com/2QOg7l2
> Special requests (please read information above): Do whatever you like
> Payment (TBT or text): I'll pay 300 BTB.
> Background (please read information above): None



Oh... a brave person has come! 
Sure, sure. But one (stupid) question. What exactly is BTB? Haven't been here since months, so it can be that I missed something.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll be the second brave soul because your art is like awesome. 

Character reference: Pick whoever you want from here: (x)
Special Requests: It's all up to you!
Payment: I have like no TBT so I'll pay in text xD But I will tip!
Background: Up to you!

OMIGOSH WHAT DID I WRITE?! Seriously, while writing this I felt like I was writing something to read in front of the class for show-and-tell. It was really hard to write for some reason because I just couldn't seem to focus. Plus 270 words doesn't seem like much but it was quite the challenge! And I'm a writer. .__. Anyways, here it is, hopefully you'll accept:


Spoiler: My Favorite Anime by Pokeman




My favorite anime is by far Durarara. I started watching it back whenever it first aired on Adult Swim because that was my ultimate source for anime back in the day. There are loads of things that make this anime brilliant! The main thing for me is that each of the characters are unrelated and have nothing to do with one another in the beginning, but by the end everyone knows each other and they all find out how much they really have in common. I also love how the story is told from different angles. We saw what happened to one character when they were telling the story, then we see it again when someone else tells the story, only this time from another perspective. This anime also usually starts off with a scene, then back tracks and let's us know what happened before that. Not only that, but I love how every character, no matter how small, has some kind of secret. Then, as the series goes on, all the secrets slowly come out (mostly thanks to Izaya) and everything is just chaos. I also find the music to be very nostalgic. It's the kind of music you'd just want to kick back and relax to, you know? The characters are also awesome. Can't have a great anime without epic characters, right? I mean, Izaya is just the greatest character ever./He's got that whole "inside guy" going on as he's like the center of everything and no one even knows it! He's just so intriguing since he helps other people out acting all friendly but always with an ulterior motive. However, Masaomi will always be my favorite, mainly because I see so much of myself in him. He's basically a hipster-type guy who's always chasing girls. I'm not always chasing girls but other than that we're so much alike. Plus he has that whole secret past thing going on that I just love. When I finally finished the series I desperately wanted a second season (along with everyone else) and luckily they finally made a season two! I haven't watched any of it yet (mainly because I've just been lazy) but I plan on watching it really soon so I can finally see what happens next. *And that is why I love Durarara.

*everyone claps*

That was very nice, Pokeman. Billy, you're up next.​


Hopefully it actually is over 270 words because I don't even have Word on my ancient computer so I had to do it on my phone which wouldn't tell me the word count so I had to count MYSELF. My eyes burn.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'll be the second brave soul because your art is like awesome.
> 
> Character reference: Pick whoever you want from here: (x)
> Special Requests: It's all up to you!
> ...



Not only brave, but nice too!  Thank you.
About the text..well, yeah. Sorry if this payment method is weird DX
You can write the text in Microsoft Words. The amount of letters you've written is shown on the left bottom. This way it'll be easier for you because counting 270 letters is probably a pain in the butt ;D Just copy and paste it in here then.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 1, 2015)

@Kesttang

I made a sketch for your commission but I was wondering which one of these 2 variations you prefer. Please choose one, so that I can go on! If there's anything else about it, please tell me.



Spoiler: 2 Sketches


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 1, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Not only brave, but nice too!  Thank you.
> About the text..well, yeah. Sorry if this payment method is weird DX
> You can write the text in Microsoft Words. The amount of letters you've written is shown on the left bottom. This way it'll be easier for you because counting 270 letters is probably a pain in the butt ;D Just copy and paste it in here then.



No, it's fine. In fact, I think it's very creative! A lot of great artists offer high prices for their art (they have every right to) and I can never afford anything, so I think this is a great idea!

I finished and edited my post. It's an awful essay, but I tried to be all descriptive a whatnot. xD


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 1, 2015)

I recommend saving your images as .png files instead of .jpg. That way the quality won't drop. 

Best of luck with your shop!


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> @Kesttang
> 
> I made a sketch for your commission but I was wondering which one of these 2 variations you prefer. Please choose one, so that I can go on! If there's anything else about it, please tell me.
> 
> ...



I like the second one. Just a little suggestion, is it possible to make him more Asian? I like everything about the sketch and you're super talented. Let me know. Thank you very much!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I'll be the second brave soul because your art is like awesome.
> 
> Character reference: Pick whoever you want from here: (x)
> Special Requests: It's all up to you!
> ...



Heh...I like to know people's thoughts, especially if its about anime. Sorry, I'm probably some kind of cyber stalker DX I think through writing a text like this, the writer reflects his love to anime and that's another purpose. I just wanna spread the otaku love~ huehuehue 
Thank you for the text! I enjoyed reading it  Will work on your commission once I finished the first one in the waiting line. 
Ooop I'm sorry! I didn't want you to hurt yourself, though. But I dunno of way to make things like this easier...

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyprince said:


> I recommend saving your images as .png files instead of .jpg. That way the quality won't drop.
> 
> Best of luck with your shop!




Ohh I see. Need to try that out next time. And thank you! I'll need it DX


----------



## Keitara (Feb 2, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I like the second one. Just a little suggestion, is it possible to make him more Asian? I like everything about the sketch and you're super talented. Let me know. Thank you very much!



 I edited it a bit and that's what came out . . . I made the eyes and nose smaller and removed the eye folds. Other than that, I don't really know what other Asian characteristics I could add . . .
 And thank you, too! 

Here we go:



Spoiler: edited outlines







Umm..whatcha say? Better, worse, the same? DX


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> I edited it a bit and that's what came out . . . I made the eyes and nose smaller and removed the eye folds. Other than that, I don't really know what other Asian characteristics I could add . . .
> And thank you, too!
> 
> Here we go:
> ...



Ah, much better. Thank you very much for doing this. I guess you're gonna move on and color it when you have time? Haha, take your time, I'm not in a rush. Thank you again! : D


----------



## Keitara (Feb 2, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Ah, much better. Thank you very much for doing this. I guess you're gonna move on and color it when you have time? Haha, take your time, I'm not in a rush. Thank you again! : D



Having some issues with attaching the images, but I posted a bigger version in the spoiler just now ^^"
But if you like it, I'm relieved!
Thanks for your patience, it's highly appreciated


----------



## kesttang (Feb 2, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Having some issues with attaching the images, but I posted a bigger version in the spoiler just now ^^"
> But if you like it, I'm relieved!
> Thanks for your patience, it's highly appreciated



Ah, don't worry about attaching it. Just hosting it on imgur and post the link or HTML code here. Take your time. I know how life gets really busy sometime.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 7, 2015)

@ Kesttang
Finished earlier, so here you go: http://imgur.com/xmAJSLP

Saved it as .png this time and the quality is really better. Thanks for advice, honeyprince. And thanks to you for the tip with imgur.

I hope you like it! He carries his own and his fianc?'s water can, since he's a gentleman ke ke ke


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

omg your art is so nice T___T asdfgsdag


----------



## yosugay (Feb 9, 2015)

hello! could you draw my mayor please c: i would love a colored picture of my mayor in any style you think would be the cutest (probably chibi) i would pay you 5mil btb. reference pic is in my signature and heres another just in case 






thank you! let me know what you think


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 9, 2015)

Ahhh these are lovely. IDk what to say about the payment though lol. XD
Never seen one like that.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 9, 2015)

tokkio said:


> omg your art is so nice T___T asdfgsdag



Ohhh thank you so much tokkio!! ;v;
I'll never forget you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> hello! could you draw my mayor please c: i would love a colored picture of my mayor in any style you think would be the cutest (probably chibi) i would pay you 5mil btb. reference pic is in my signature and heres another just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay another request! You were that lucky person who got that adorable pinkie drawing of Mewm-sensei ;v; Congrats!
You actually ignored the ordering form, but well whatever DX 
So you wanna have chibi? You need to decide ;<
Wait, 5 mil btb? Btb means "Bell tree bells" or am I wrong? Because IGB means "in-game bells", or did I mix things up? DX
Thanks for the interest!!


----------



## Keitara (Feb 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ahhh these are lovely. IDk what to say about the payment though lol. XD
> Never seen one like that.



Thank you soo much, chibi.hoshi! :'> 
You mean the otaku payment? Ke ke ke ke~
That's just being me an otaku, please don't mind it.
no honestly, I actually am not really in need of BTB/TBT but I wanna get some kind of payment because I wanna see if people would be willing to pay for my work. My true goal behind this shop here is to read "I love you art" from other people. For this reason, I'll try my best! ;v;


----------



## yosugay (Feb 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ohhh thank you so much tokkio!! ;v;
> I'll never forget you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


yikes, i didnt notice the order form, usually its in a spoiler, my eyes just automatically look for spoilers lool im sorry.
i meant 5mil in game bells, i just noticed that it says TBT, im sorry. im such a mess. i was kinda rushing to request cuz i rlly like your art. i would like a chibi, but if you only take tbt then i cant do it :-(


----------



## Keitara (Feb 10, 2015)

yosugay said:


> yikes, i didnt notice the order form, usually its in a spoiler, my eyes just automatically look for spoilers lool im sorry.
> i meant 5mil in game bells, i just noticed that it says TBT, im sorry. im such a mess. i was kinda rushing to request cuz i rlly like your art. i would like a chibi, but if you only take tbt then i cant do it :-(



Ah! If it's like this, then please don't worry about it. Now that you mentioned it, you're right! The other shops have this html code spoiler... not sure how to do this. I needed like 1 hour to figure out how to use that bb code with spoiler DX 
"cuz I rlly like your art" ... you wanna blackmail me with compliments?! >o<
Heh just kidding. I'm really happy for praising me ;v; I think you earn a freebie now :'>
So, I accept your request!! I'll start with both commissions on Friday/Saturday.
Ah and don't worry about the bells, I currently don't play ACNL (too frustrated DX)

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## yosugay (Feb 10, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Ah! If it's like this, then please don't worry about it. Now that you mentioned it, you're right! The other shops have this html code spoiler... not sure how to do this. I needed like 1 hour to figure out how to use that bb code with spoiler DX
> "cuz I rlly like your art" ... you wanna blackmail me with compliments?! >o<
> Heh just kidding. I'm really happy for praising me ;v; I think you earn a freebie now :'>
> So, I accept your request!! I'll start with both commissions on Friday/Saturday.
> ...



oh my gosh thank you so much!! you're too sweet!! i'll make sure to tip you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you soo much, chibi.hoshi! :'>
> You mean the otaku payment? Ke ke ke ke~
> That's just being me an otaku, please don't mind it.
> no honestly, I actually am not really in need of BTB/TBT but I wanna get some kind of payment because I wanna see if people would be willing to pay for my work. My true goal behind this shop here is to read "I love you art" from other people. For this reason, I'll try my best! ;v;


Haha and your art and payment are unique! 
I love it, and I would love some art from you.

I'll give _writing some text about my favorite anime/manga/character_ a try when you have slots. ;w;


----------



## Keitara (Feb 18, 2015)

For the possibility that people think I'm not working, well... That's not completely wrong DX 

I had some problems with creative ideas, so I couldn't really work, but I had a great idea some hours ago and I think this is gonna be pretty good! My first finished commission was a failure as it seems, but I'm trying my best for my 2nd commission! ;v;

Here's a pic how I'm going atm:






This is Zack Hakton from the Story.
I chose him because he looked kinda like a korean popstar and this paired with him being a crazy villain is just great! :'>
It's currently really fun to draw him!!
I can't tell when I finish this, but I'll try to hurry ^^'

I'm going to try a new hair coloring style on him, I'm curious how it will look whe nit's finished 'o'


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 18, 2015)

Keitara said:


> For the possibility that people think I'm not working, well... That's not completely wrong DX
> 
> I had some problems with creative ideas, so I couldn't really work, but I had a great idea some hours ago and I think this is gonna be pretty good! My first finished commission was a failure as it seems, but I'm trying my best for my 2nd commission! ;v;
> 
> ...



You just made my day.
Not only is someone _finally_ drawing Zack, but a korean pop star? I can TOTALLY see that. It's like his secret life or something omg
Now I'm all exciteddd
But please don't feel the need to rush! ^-^


----------



## Keitara (Feb 19, 2015)

Finished Zack Hakton! :'>
I figured that the new hair coloring style I wanted to try out is not suitable for small pictures with not much room for hair DX 
Gonna make a bigger pic of a female with long hair somewhen and try it out on this one '-'

But I tried different coloring style on clothing and skin, so tell me if you prefer this new coloring/shading style or my old style please! ;v;

But I'm actually pretty proud of him. I love lil villains fu fu fu






Hope you like it pokemanz!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 19, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Finished Zack Hakton! :'>
> I figured that the new hair coloring style I wanted to try out is not suitable for small pictures with not much room for hair DX
> Gonna make a bigger pic of a female with long hair somewhen and try it out on this one '-'
> 
> ...



OMG IM CHOKING RIGHT NOW LIKE AAAAHHHH HE'S SO PERFECT
There was actually this one chapter where he decided to give up his ways for New Year's and he got like a real office job and had to wear a suit and everything and I TOTALLY THOUGHT OF IT WHEN I SAW THIS AHHHHH
Thanks so much for this I love ittttt <3


----------



## Keitara (Feb 19, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> OMG IM CHOKING RIGHT NOW LIKE AAAAHHHH HE'S SO PERFECT
> There was actually this one chapter where he decided to give up his ways for New Year's and he got like a real office job and had to wear a suit and everything and I TOTALLY THOUGHT OF IT WHEN I SAW THIS AHHHHH
> Thanks so much for this I love ittttt <3



Ahhhhhhhhhhwwwwwwww I'm glad you like it! ;v;
Well I just felt like giving him a suit because villains just need a black suit DX
But then I thought "dang what do I do when he looks too neat?"
So I added the background for an evil touch... well, whatever

Ahh and thank you SO much! :'>


----------



## Keitara (Feb 20, 2015)

This is my progress on yosugay's cutie mayor atm!
Need a break from these arms. The proportions kill me right now DX
I'll try fixing it tomorrow. Maybe I'll just do the lineart retouch before I go to sleep . . .
But other than that, I like the hair and eyes. ;v;

Hope that you like it so far, yosugay!!


----------



## boujee (Feb 20, 2015)

⁝(๑⑈௰⑈)◞ lurks


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 20, 2015)

Character reference (picture / description):
Personality/Traits: Nice and carefree. Any pose works. 
Special requests: If you don't want tp do my mayor's hairstyle, you could always do one like Rin's, from my signature. 
Payment (BTB / text): All my TBT.
Background (yes / no): Surprise me. ^-^
Art Option (1 / 2): 1


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 21, 2015)

Aw missed the slot.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Character reference (picture / description):View attachment 84718
> Personality/Traits: What do I put here?.-.
> Special requests: If you don't want tp do my mayor's hairstyle, you could always do one like Rin's, from my signature.
> Payment (BTB / text): All my TBT.
> ...



Thanks for a new request!! ;v;
Ah I added personality/traits, so that it's easier to figure out a pose and so on. 
If it's an AC mayor, it's kinda difficult for me ^^'


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 21, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thanks for a new request!! ;v;
> Ah I added personality/traits, so that it's easier to figure out a pose and so on.
> If it's an AC mayor, it's kinda difficult for me ^^'


Edited. ^-^


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay finished, yosugay!
*sigh*
I tried my ABSOLUTE BEST on it, I hope it doesn't only pleasure the owner, but also everyone else who sees this now.
This being said, this is probably my best work ever.
Since yosugay seems to show no reaction just like Kesttang, it makes me sad ...
Is this because of me?
*sigh*

Well, a slot is free.
No, seriously. I don't get this. Why do they show no reaction...? On their profile, it says that they were online on this and on that day and I tried to contact them, but not even one reaction.
Sorry if I get worked up over something this stupid, but I can't help but feel uneasy. It feels like my work was unnecessary or unappreciated... *sigh*


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

*Lurks forever*


----------



## Amilee (Feb 28, 2015)

can i reserve a spot? idk i hope i dont understand it wrong. i really love your art <3 

Character reference (picture / description):  her hair is orange c: 
Personality/Traits (for poses, expression, etc.): she is 12 years old, a little crybaby and clumsy. she loves pink and candy (her town is called candy too haha). if you need more information click here haha: 



Spoiler



Miu is a crybaby and very clumsy. She loves candy and everything pink and fluffy.
Actually she is way too young to be a mayor...but her father wanted her to be more mature and responsible.
Her father rushed her to move to another town, little did she know that he had been planning that she would be this town's mayor all along.
Since he is very rich, he sends money to Miu regularly, so she can let her expand her town as she wishes. Miu however doesn't act responsibly as a mayor and also does not use a lot of her father's money, from time to time she builds cute PWPs and plants flowers all around the town.
Even though she is young and naive, Miu genuinely loves her villagers and spends a lot of time with them, trying to fullfil their wishes to make them happy.


Special requests: uhm maybe something with candy? other than that its fine xD
Payment (BTB / text / art exchange): 230tbt? i dont have more xD but i can try to write a text too c: 
Background (yes / no): no
Art Option (1 / 2): like the one with the pink hair i think its 1? :3


----------



## yosugay (Feb 28, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Okay finished, yosugay!
> *sigh*
> I tried my ABSOLUTE BEST on it, I hope it doesn't only pleasure the owner, but also everyone else who sees this now.
> This being said, this is probably my best work ever.
> ...



oH MY GODDD I LOVE ITTTTTT. THANK YOU SOO MUCHHHH. IM SO SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ONLINE, IVE BEEN REALLY BUSYYYYYYYY AHHHHHHHH THANKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUU IM SQUEALING.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> This is my progress on yosugay's cutie mayor atm!
> Need a break from these arms. The proportions kill me right now DX
> I'll try fixing it tomorrow. Maybe I'll just do the lineart retouch before I go to sleep . . .
> But other than that, I like the hair and eyes. ;v;
> ...



the line art is absolutely gorgeous. im in love with your style ; v ;


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

Amilee said:


> can i reserve a spot? idk i hope i dont understand it wrong. i really love your art <3
> 
> Character reference (picture / description): View attachment 85399 her hair is orange c:
> Personality/Traits (for poses, expression, etc.): she is 12 years old, a little crybaby and clumsy. she loves pink and candy (her town is called candy too haha). if you need more information click here haha:
> ...



Yayy! Another request! *~*
Surely you can have slot number 2!
It's just that I wanted to participate in some contests here on TBT, which end around 5th March, so all other work until I finish the contributions will be delayed. And as I know myself, I'll be verrrrrryyyyyyy lazy '-' Sorry.
Your mayor looks very cute btw! Love her style! ;v;
230 btb is completely fine! 
Uhm... the pink hair mayor was supposed to be option 2, but whatever. I'm bad at this. My art style just comes out somehow, I guess. Actually, I was trying to draw her more chibi-like but I just can't do these extreme chibi proportions. They turn into more realistic anyways. >-<
Thank you for your interest!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> oH MY GODDD I LOVE ITTTTTT. THANK YOU SOO MUCHHHH. IM SO SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ONLINE, IVE BEEN REALLY BUSYYYYYYYY AHHHHHHHH THANKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUU IM SQUEALING.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you again! *cries in joy*
I'm reallyyyyyyyy REALLY sorry for jumping to conclusions.
I'll seriously consider the business of other people from now on!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

currently working on fup10k's mayor Pastelle for his art contest ;v;
Finally looong hair! But I guess I won't blend it because this would be work for 20 hours. I'll pass this time.
And... this is my 2nd chibi. 
I figured that drawing chibi works a whole lot better for me when I make a traditional sketch with pencil before the digital lineart. I'm too poor for a graphic tablet atm :c
And for the first time, it's full body haha. On the pic it's not completely shown, though.
I'm still not determined about the mouth >-< 
Choosing a mouth is always kinda hard, there are so many cute ways to draw a mouth :'>
Well, it's definitely a lot of fun to draw her. I like the idea with the butterfly.
Gonna go on with lineart retouch and maybe coloring. It's 4:30 am here '-' 
Lineart for the hair took me 1-2 hours DX I'm such a slowie.
Good that I don't have school tomorrow 
I feel like I'm abusing my art shop as an art dump, but well, whatever.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 4, 2015)

can't wait to see how it turns out!

and when your slots open c:


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

roroselle said:


> can't wait to see how it turns out!
> 
> and when your slots open c:



Waaaaaaaaa The sacred roroselle visits my trash thread?! I'm honored :'>
Ahh you put that chibi in your sig! I really love this one! ;v;
I still didn't work further on Pastelle '-' 
Gonna do it on Friday or Saturday.
As for my slots, I have the feeling that it still needs soomme moore time until there's a slot free '-'
laaaaaziiiiinesssss everyyywhereee......


----------



## Finnian (Mar 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> currently working on fup10k's mayor Pastelle for his art contest ;v;
> Finally looong hair! But I guess I won't blend it because this would be work for 20 hours. I'll pass this time.
> And... this is my 2nd chibi.
> I figured that drawing chibi works a whole lot better for me when I make a traditional sketch with pencil before the digital lineart. I'm too poor for a graphic tablet atm :c
> ...



whoa whoa whoa whoa hold this phone this is amazing tbh


----------



## roroselle (Mar 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Waaaaaaaaa The sacred roroselle visits my trash thread?! I'm honored :'>
> Ahh you put that chibi in your sig! I really love this one! ;v;
> I still didn't work further on Pastelle '-'
> Gonna do it on Friday or Saturday.
> ...



Sacred hahaha <3
I feel you on laziness haha
Well I'll be waiting ^.^


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa hold this phone this is amazing tbh



wooooooooo Finnian-senpai
*lays down red carpet*
No you are amazinggg
but thank you so much q-q

- - - Post Merge - - -






finishedddd but it's for Fup10k

sorry for the delay but I need to finish these art contributions first since they have a deadline


----------



## roroselle (Mar 8, 2015)

AMAZING<333
you do hair so wonderfully


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

Any idea how long before slots open again?


----------



## Keitara (Mar 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> AMAZING<333
> you do hair so wonderfully



whutttttt?! YOU are so amazing at drawing hair!! just look at that gorgeous hair of bonjour kitty!!!!!!!
 IT ITS IS IT IS A W E S O M E ! *dies of jealousy*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> Any idea how long before slots open again?



Wha...?! Ardrey O-O
I'm so honored that my trash thread is visited by you celebrities
*lays down red carpet*

Ahh I know. Thanks for waking me up. 
I'm sorry. I'm so slow and lazy, suddenly deciding things . . . neglecting the slots . . .
I really should take more responsibility. 

I'm apologizing to all my requesters!
Tomorrow night I'll be done with my other art contest contribution. From there on, I'll do my best to finish the current 2 requests as fast as I can. I'll beat the crap out of my cold and work hard, I promise.
But just that won't be enough. I don't know how to make up for it. Is there even a way to make up for it...?
I'm wondering if I should even take any more commissions. I don't think that my art is good enough for you guys, after all.
Watching all the other artists here, I realize that I'm much smaller than I thought. Ha ha, serves me right.

DarkOnyx & Amilee, of course you don't have to pay anymore. That's the least I can do!


----------



## Keitara (Mar 13, 2015)

For Kain's art contribution!
I realized pretty late that I can't draw short hair like her bf has, so I  had no choice but draw for him a hat since I also have to hurry.
I hope I didn't go overboard with the lovey dovey stuff... '-' How embarassing hehehe
it just makes so much fun hehehee 
Also first time I drew a beard. Was really a lot of fun too ke ke ke 
Tomorrow I'll color it! almost 4 am here, I need to go to bed now and win over my cold >-<


----------



## ardrey (Mar 13, 2015)

Keitara said:


> whutttttt?! YOU are so amazing at drawing hair!! just look at that gorgeous hair of bonjour kitty!!!!!!!
> IT ITS IS IT IS A W E S O M E ! *dies of jealousy*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ahhh, nono you shouldn't put yourself down like that :c I understand if you can't continue doing commissions if you're too busy, but if it's because you think you're not good enough, then you are absolutely wrong c: I can see how much effort you put into your pieces and I absolutely adore it <33


----------



## Kimber (Mar 13, 2015)

Mm. I can't wait until slots open. I'm ordering first thing.
Take your time though! Don't feel rushed!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh crap this is kimbers account 
yes this is finnian
sorry i didn't realize that i was on the wrong internet


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

lol okay that's better oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

but actually kimber said she's really excited too


----------



## Keitara (Mar 15, 2015)

Uhhh you guys are too nice! No matter what, you guys always bring up nice words, thank you!
But if I take a look on your beautiful professional art, I get embarassed when looking on mine x-x
Sorry ...  I guess this is a personal problem >-<
Well, "effort" - I would say it's more likely "time". But effort and time alone isn't enough..
I don't know if I'm mentally stable enough to draw for you guys because the pressure is too high '-'

Thank you audrey & finnian, you always support others, you guys are artistic angelssss c:

Btw finished the art contribution for Kain 





Took me over 20 hours ah I'm really too slow. Welllllll it's finally over 
next is DarkOnyx ...


----------



## ardrey (Mar 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Uhhh you guys are too nice! No matter what, you guys always bring up nice words, thank you!
> But if I take a look on your beautiful professional art, I get embarassed when looking on mine x-x
> Sorry ...  I guess this is a personal problem >-<
> Well, "effort" - I would say it's more likely "time". But effort and time alone isn't enough..
> ...



HOLY WOWWW O: That is absolutely amazing, my new favorite piece by you <33 The 20 hours paid off! It's gorgeous D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Uhhh you guys are too nice! No matter what, you guys always bring up nice words, thank you!
> But if I take a look on your beautiful professional art, I get embarassed when looking on mine x-x
> Sorry ...  I guess this is a personal problem >-<
> Well, "effort" - I would say it's more likely "time". But effort and time alone isn't enough..
> ...



WOW WOW WOW THOSE EYES ARE PERF.
THIS PICTURE IS PERFECT!!!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

KEITARA YOU OUTDID YOURSELF!!!
The eyes are amazing! Omg
The whole piece is amazing 

Stawwp being so good T.T <33

But really don't stop hahah


----------



## Keitara (Mar 17, 2015)

Aww thank you guys.
I'll treasure your encouragement! You are too nice c:

I decided to only do free art after I finished my last 2 commissions. I feel stupid for charging any kind of payment for my stuff after all. It's kinda embarassing if I think of it '-'
But unfortunately I couldn't beat my cold, now it only became worse. I think I won't work anytime soon -__-
Ahhh I'm so sorry .


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 19, 2015)

No, you should keep charging however much you want. Your art's amazing! Also, I understand you're taking time off due to a cold. I've been sick this last week myself, it sucks. 

Oh, and your last commission for Kain is amazing.


----------

